# Pigeon pair lay eggs after 7 days?



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a racing pigeon hen whose partner died. The hen is with the community loft of breeders and flyers combined. She has no pair for 2 weeks until I found her a Cock and pair them on April 22. After 7 days (yesterday) the hen lay her first egg.

My question is, is it normal for the hen to lay egg after only 7 days she has pair-up with a cock? As I've read in this forum that it should be atleast 10 days.

Another question lingering in my mind is, do you think that she has been "hit" by other cock pigeon in the loft prior to having her new pair?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

It's hard to say in a open loft but the chance is good that she was with another cock


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ikon said:


> I have a racing pigeon hen whose partner died. The hen is with the community loft of breeders and flyers combined. She has no pair for 2 weeks until I found her a Cock and pair them on April 22. After 7 days (yesterday) the hen lay her first egg.
> 
> My question is, is it normal for the hen to lay egg after only 7 days she has pair-up with a cock? As I've read in this forum that it should be atleast 10 days.
> 
> Another question lingering in my mind is, do you think that she has been "hit" by other cock pigeon in the loft prior to having her new pair?


If she has been away from the old mate for two weeks or more it will not be that cocks sperm that fertilized the egg, 7 days is not that short of a time after meeting a new mate, but they certainly did not waste any time .the 10 days after mating to get eggs is just usual but 7 days is not unusual, so the eggs from her will be fertilized by the new cock, or anyone else that may of bred her in the community loft.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

No need to worry so much
If hens are in heat they conceive faster. Being away from her original mate for 2 week could have brought her into heat...
Pigeons have strong reproductive drive, they can't stay lonely for long.
When I join my pairs after winters, it oftenly happens in my loft that hens lay first egg within a week. I have 2 hens that always lay on 7th day after 6days of mating(recorded).
And...
Assuming ur hen in heat, it is fair chance that she may have allowed not even a single but several cock to mate with her. But if u r sure that only her present mate is mating with her for past 6 days then she has definitely got conceived by his sperm
Ikon, hope it helps to ans ur query
Holla


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birds don't go into heat like dogs, the length of day and mating and good conditions stimulate egg laying.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

*egg laying*

Don't want to frame any misguiding info..
M not an expert on this "heat thing" but what I do know for sure is that lonely hens do lay eggs faster when united with mates
I had a homer hen lonely for quite a while, she laid eggs after just seven copulations for six days. See how closely I observe my pigeons


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks all for the reply. I pair them for the color, if the hen was bred by other cock in the loft, chances are that their young will not get the color I'm expecting.
If it has only 50%-50% chance that the eggs was fertilize by the new cock, I might toss the eggs and wait until the hen lays another sets of egg, i'll be sure that this time it is the new cock who fertilize the eggs.
what would you suggest, guys and gals? ;-)



brocky bieber said:


> But if u r sure that only her present mate is mating with her for past 6 days then she has definitely got conceived by his sperm.
> Holla


for the past 6 days that she's with the new cock, i'm sure that no one could have bred her since this new cock is bossy/dominant inside the loft. i'm pretty sure no other cock could get near her without a fight from her new mate. . however, she has a previous pair in the loft, prior to her mate that died. but this cock has a pair and they have eggs on their nest. but I've seen this hen before, when she has no pair, she flirt with other cock that used to be her mate. I mix other pair in some cases like when some of my pigeons could not make it home after a long distance flight.


----------

